# Lost a stone in 2 weeks!!



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

For some this may be a good thing, but I have worked my **** off for the past 8 months eating 6000 calories 300g protein a day and training hard. I managed to reach 182lbs up from 160lbs in the 8 months. My body fat is still real low as I find it extremely hard to gain weight.

Anyway for the past 2 weeks I have been severely ill the worst flu I've ever had but continued to eat as much as I can 3 meals a day about 3000 calories and 120 grams of protein. From this I am now 168lbs.

This is extremely annoying as it has taken so much hard work and I've just lost it. I have still been training and funnily enough have increased in weight or reps in every exercise so the strength is there but the weight and isn't and I feel small again.

There's no questions really I just thought I would share this.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

A bad bout of the flu can drop your weight pretty severely. Get the cals back up to 6000 and the weight you have lost should start to return pretty quickly.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Firstly I'd say don't worry. Once you're back to normal you'll be fine.

But I've got to question those figures lol. 160lbs... 6000 cals or 8 months... and you're still lean. either you've not been consistent with your cals or you're not lean lol


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Flu can dehydrate you badly...make sure you drink lots of fluids, it don't have to be all water.

The body is something like 70% water...so that stone you lost is probably fluids.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Firstly I'd say don't worry. Once you're back to normal you'll be fine.
> 
> But I've got to question those figures lol. 160lbs... 6000 cals or 8 months... and you're still lean. either you've not been consistent with your cals or you're not lean lol


I often question the same thing, I've had tests done and all sorts but my doctor says I'm "normal". Every day is the exact same but I struggle to put weight on whether it's fat or muscle. But because of the training my body favours muscle. It's great cause I eat fry ups chops and chips and I'm still lean as anything.

Not really what I want though.... My aim is to bulk.

I'll try get some extra fluid in me over the past week with creatine and see if the weight goes back up.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

So you've been so I'll you've halved your food intake but obviously not that ill cos you've trained and getting stronger?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Kaan W said:


> I often question the same thing, I've had tests done and all sorts but my doctor says I'm "normal". Every day is the exact same but I struggle to put weight on whether it's fat or muscle. But because of the training my body favours muscle. It's great cause I eat fry ups chops and chips and I'm still lean as anything.
> 
> Not really what I want though.... My aim is to bulk.
> 
> I'll try get some extra fluid in me over the past week with creatine and see if the weight goes back up.


Intreagued. Post pics?

Also, a large chunk of it will be water weight. Don't worry about it. If your strength is where it was before the illness you'll be fine.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Kaan W said:


> I often question the same thing, I've had tests done and all sorts but my doctor says I'm "normal". Every day is the exact same but I struggle to put weight on whether it's fat or muscle. But because of the training my body favours muscle. It's great cause I eat fry ups chops and chips and I'm still lean as anything.
> 
> Not really what I want though.... My aim is to bulk.
> 
> I'll try get some extra fluid in me over the past week with creatine and see if the weight goes back up.


6k cals is a massive amount of food.

Sure anyone can do it occasionally, but to do that consistently day in day out you'd be needing 6 'large' meals a day. There are some big lads who eat this, but they literally have to take food everywhere with them. You sure you're adding it up correctly?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Pics or BS

It doesn't add up... u say u lost 14lbs in 2 weeks, at your BW you will not lose muscle on 3000 cals in two weeks so you lost 14lbs of water and some fat in tem two weeks..... you are not lean!!!


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Have you never met/seen someone with a very fast metabolism? I used to work with a guy like this a few years ago. He would weight train 3 times a week, do zero cardio and would need to eat 4k+ cals to gain weight and then 90%+ of the weight would be lean. If he lowered his cals for a week or so he would lose a good chunk of the weight.

It's all to do with the metabolism. I'm 200lbs @ 15% BF and I can maintain on 2500 cals as I have quite a slow metabolism. If I want to gain lean weight then I only need to increase my cals by 250 or so. Any more and the gains include fat.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

See my other thread, post 72 - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/280247-hi-5.html

I eat ALOT and yes its hard. But this is what it takes for someone with my genetics to add weight.

I'm not gunno post a picture as I don't even like taking my top off I hate being lean I've always wanted the mass there and loose the abs just so I can not be classed as skinny. I'm only 5'8" so I loom small at any weight I've been. Ideally I wanna be 200lbs at 18% BF.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

warsteiner said:


> Have you never met/seen someone with a very fast metabolism? I used to work with a guy like this a few years ago. He would weight train 3 times a week, do zero cardio and would need to eat 4k+ cals to gain weight and then 90%+ of the weight would be lean. If he lowered his cals for a week or so he would lose a good chunk of the weight.
> 
> It's all to do with the metabolism. I'm 200lbs @ 15% BF and I can maintain on 2500 cals as I have quite a slow metabolism. If I want to gain lean weight then I only need to increase my cals by 250 or so. Any more and the gains include fat.


I was the skinniest lad in my school year (out of 100 boys), skinny ankles, skinny wrists, was 125 lbs when 18 years old @ 6 foot and added maybe 25lbs in the first few years of training (still skinny as fvck though)... I think I qualify as one of those who find it very hard to put on weight lol

I used to think I ate loads, and there were days when I'd eat probably around 4-5k cals when binging. This is what I would tell people I ate. But of course it wasn't nowhere near consistent enough. Wasn't until 10 years on that I started to properly track the cals. Every single day for 6 months. Only then did I hit 200 lbs for the first time in my life on just 3-3.5k cals.

My point is that people lie to others about what they eat because they are generally lying to themselves... just like your mate probably was.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

sen said:


> So you've been so I'll you've halved your food intake but obviously not that ill cos you've trained and getting stronger?


I've still had to work which means I can train but I've just lost my appetite completely.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Galaxy said:


> Pics or BS
> 
> It doesn't add up... u say u lost 14lbs in 2 weeks, at your BW you will not lose muscle on 3000 cals in two weeks so you lost 14lbs of water and some fat in tem two weeks..... you are not lean!!!


 I've had to pluck some courage to put this up I never have my top off in front of people.

But yes after 6000 calories a day still very skinny and lean.



Weighing in this morning at 168 I'm back up 2lbs.

How long will it take me to get back up to 180lbs if it's just water weight I've lost?


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Picture added.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Kaan W said:


> I've had to pluck some courage to put this up I never have my top off in front of people.
> 
> But yes after 6000 calories a day still very skinny and lean.
> 
> ...


This is just my opinion, you are not that lean (no sign of abs, holding water, no muscle seperation etc). I presume you are natty? So trying to jump back up to 180lbs is stup1d and pointless as it will just be mostly fat with some water it done too fast. Gaining a lb even a week when natty is pushing it as you will only build muscle so fast.

All my opinion though, what the point in putting on weight just for the sake of putting on weight!!


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Galaxy said:


> This is just my opinion, you are not that lean (no sign of abs, holding water, no muscle seperation etc). I presume you are natty? So trying to jump back up to 180lbs is stup1d and pointless as it will just be mostly fat with some water it done too fast. Gaining a lb even a week when natty is pushing it as you will only build muscle so fast.
> 
> All my opinion though, what the point in putting on weight just for the sake of putting on weight!!


I may not be lean in the world of bodybuilding but to me and everyone else I'm still skinny.

I've always hated not being bulky and having short muscle bellies I look so stupid when shredded. I have a picture of me 6 years ago when I was about 4% body fat and that was eating about 3000 calories a day at 145lb.

My main goal is to bloat out, loose the abs, get some shoulders so I'm not classed as "skinny" anymore.

Excuse my ignorance but what do you mean by natty?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Kaan W said:


> I may not be lean in the world of bodybuilding but to me and everyone else I'm still skinny.
> 
> I've always hated not being bulky and having short muscle bellies I look so stupid when shredded. I have a picture of me 6 years ago when I was about 4% body fat and that was eating about 3000 calories a day at 145lb.
> 
> ...


natty = natural = not assisted = no exogenous anabolic steroids

if your goal is to bloat out, loose the abs and get broad shoulders and have a neck so thick that you can't fit your shirt.....you will love dianabol......just saying..

but that mean your title of being natty will be void...


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Theseus said:


> natty = natural = not assisted = no exogenous anabolic steroids
> 
> if your goal is to bloat out, loose the abs and get broad shoulders and have a neck so thick that you can't fit your shirt.....you will love dianabol......just saying..
> 
> but that mean your title of being natty will be void...


Ok thanks..

I'm not too bothered of what title I'm given as long as I'm bigger than I am now and I loose the ribs. I've heard dianabol works quickly, I would rather slow progressive gains but still quicker than natural.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

gonna be brutally honest with u mate ... u have lost all your muscle and your back to square one


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Big ape said:


> gonna be brutally honest with u mate ... u have lost all your muscle and your back to square one


This is not what I wanted to hear, I put so much effort in to gain even a pound of bodyweight whether it's muscle, fat whatever it's such a kick in the teeth to have lost a stone.

I promised myself I would never touch anabolic substances but after this set back I just can't justify being skinny for the rest of my life.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

hahaha if your goal is to put on a stone asap and bloat out go hit Maccy D's and knock your self out for a few hours and add salt to everything. Will be a nice bloated but happy mess in the morning


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't think you've been eating 6000 cals a day and in 8 months only put on 20 odd lbs? makes no sense unless you sh1t 5 times a day


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Kaan W said:


> This is not what I wanted to hear, I put so much effort in to gain even a pound of bodyweight whether it's muscle, fat whatever it's such a kick in the teeth to have lost a stone.
> 
> I promised myself I would never touch anabolic substances but after this set back I just can't justify being skinny for the rest of my life.


I was only kidding pal LOL ... get back to lifting big and eating big


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Can u write what this 6k daily diet looked like? Coz I understand fast metabolism and being genetically skinny but 6k ed for 8 months?


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

gradziol said:


> Can u write what this 6k daily diet looked like? Coz I understand fast metabolism and being genetically skinny but 6k ed for 8 months?


Copied from the link on page one -

Calories/protien/carbs*

8am*

Oats with full fat milk 530/20/64

Protein drink 585/50/85

Total 1115/70/150

10am and 1pm*

2 wholemeal rolls 460/20/74

Chicken 450/90/4

Pint of milk 360/18/13

Total 1270/128/91

4pm*

2 pork chops 420/60/0

Noodles 530/5/34

Total 950/65/34

6:30pm*

Protein drink 585/50/85

7pm*

Chicken 225/45/2

Potatoes 400/5/100

Milk 364/20/13

Total 989/70/115

10pm*

Oats 370/10/60

Cottage cheese 180/30/15

Milk 360/20/13

Total 910/60/88

Not to mention another 1500 calories that comes from mayonnaise in the chicken rolls.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

I would look like ****ing Michelin man after 8 weeks on that, not even 8 months and my metabolism is not that slow


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Big ape said:


> I was only kidding pal LOL ... get back to lifting big and eating big


Ah ok mate. I hope it's easier to put the weight back on now I'm getting well.



gradziol said:


> I would look like ****ing Michelin man after 8 weeks on that, not even 8 months and my metabolism is not that slow


I don't know anyone that eats as much as I do and still struggles to put weight on. I don't do any cardio ever which is bad but I can't bare burning any more calories.


----------

